

Machine Learning Algorithm Studies Fine Art Paintings - Turing_Machine
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/when-a-machine-learning-algorithm-studied-fine-art-paintings-it-saw-things-art-historians-had-never-b8e4e7bf7d3e

======
mkempe
Papers linked at
[http://paul.rutgers.edu/~babaks/](http://paul.rutgers.edu/~babaks/)

------
Turing_Machine
(had to edit the title, longer than 80 characters)

